
Do advanced musicians still practice scales every day? - joeyespo
https://music.stackexchange.com/questions/64250/do-advanced-musicians-still-practice-scales-every-day
======
Techn0logist
I suppose I'm not an 'advanced musician', but I've been playing piano for 22
years and have never practiced a scale in my life. I think it's a detestable,
anti-creative task and heavily rooted in the rigid, mechanistic classical
tradition.

I still know and remember all of the Western "scales" by improvising music
based on the notes contained within them. A scale is just a collection of
notes. They really, really don't need to be played in one particular order
over and over.

